# State Plow vs. Regular Plow



## hondapro4004x4 (Aug 24, 2009)

I have a 2006 Honda Rancher 400 AT with a 50 inch moose plow. I am not nessacarily looking to buy a new plow but i was just wondering if a moose county plow would be better. I have chains on all 4 tires with a winch to lift the blade. So i was just wondering what you guys think about "upgrading" to a county plow. Also do you think that i could put a bigger blade on my wheeler. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Sportsman500?? (Jan 11, 2009)

Well i guess i will just post this on here: Is it true that a 425cc machine will not push a tapered/ state/ county plow? Thats what someon told me.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Sportsman500??;962543 said:


> Well i guess i will just post this on here: Is it true that a 425cc machine will not push a tapered/ state/ county plow? Thats what someon told me.


depends on how much snow you got in front of you to push. My Honda Foreman 450 which is somewhere in the 433CC range has had a Moose 60" blade on and done fine.

though 15" of snow is the about the Max it can move and at that amount I end up pushing the top half then backin up and pushing the bottom to get a clear path.

OP what type a area are you doing the county blade is good for long push where you can get some speed to roll/throw the snow farther from the blade.

I would stick with a 50" county blade for your quad.

Ideally I'd have a 60" straight for the small snow's and stuff and then if you get a big storm change over to the 50" County for the better rolling/throwing of snow.

though to run the County you have to have speed and the area to get up to speed.

just my thoughts.


----------



## bullseye (Dec 13, 2009)

Sportsman500??;962543 said:


> Well i guess i will just post this on here: Is it true that a 425cc machine will not push a tapered/ state/ county plow? Thats what someon told me.


:realmad:Let me tell you my '08 Honda 420es (Rancher) pushes snow like nobody's business !!!!! I've got a 50" county blade on it and I can push unbelievable amount of snow. Last winter traction was my weakest link in plowin snow but this winter I upgraded my rims and tires and now it plows incredably !!! As a matter of fact, my old quad (which my dad now owns and uses), an '03 Honda 350es, has a county blade on it as well. He lives on a acreage and plows his driveway, paths to everything on the farm, and he even plows the neighbour's driveway. They( the neighbours) couldn't believe how well of a job it does but after he did it once, they hired him for the winter.
I do many contracts with my quad and blade and *never*once have I felt my quad lacked power or the blade was too much for the quad. I love doing driveways with set-up because with a little speed you can throw the snow quite far with a county blade. Just make sure you know your terrain because you will stop quite fast when you hit something or hurt yourself, the quad, or the plow OR all the above !! lol


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

guys here's a tip for you , my tires are bald and i plow without chains, i have them new in a box somewhere lol, if you feel like you are losing traction p/u your blade a little to get the front tires pulling again and as soon as you get traction drop your blade,

you may have to clean it up but you won't be stopped, 

i take all my snow to the end of my driveway, and then when i have a decent pile, i will push it across the road, however if ya do this plowed snow turns into concrete, and ya can't get started again, so raise your blade a little and take chunks off, just don't wait forever or your screwed
good luck


----------

